# Balance shaft deletion diy???



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of a DIY for deleting the balance shafts and weights in the FSI oil pump?

OR

Does anyone have a DIY on how to run the 1.8T oil pump on an FSI engine?

I already have the gear. What else is needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Does anyone know of a DIY for deleting the balance shafts and weights in the FSI oil pump?
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Just use the 1.8t pump. Remove the fsi gear and press on the 1.8t sprocket. Get a 1.8t chain and tensioner and your golden. If you want ill post up pictures of mine when I get home. I still have it on my stand.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just use the 1.8t pump. Remove the fsi gear and press on the 1.8t sprocket. Get a 1.8t chain and tensioner and your golden. If you want ill post up pictures of mine when I get home. I still have it on my stand.


So just the pump, tensioner, and chain? I already have the gear. 

Pics would be wonderful. Any modification needed on the pump or additional hardware?

I overheard shims are required to get it to fit properly.

Thanks in advance Issam.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Does anyone know of a DIY for deleting the balance shafts and weights in the FSI oil pump?



x2


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll be doing that

1.8T parts











and if you fancy adding the oil level sender, here's the digram 


















Part's

INA 2.0T Baffled pan
06E 907 660 - Oil level sender
06B 907 667 - Cover
N 014 705 14 (x3) - Bolts
Wires ??
Connector ??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> So just the pump, tensioner, and chain? I already have the gear.
> 
> Pics would be wonderful. Any modification needed on the pump or additional hardware?
> 
> ...


Actually this is Isaac, Sams off engineering something somewhere. 

From my experience there are no shims required. The o6a and boy blocks are almost identical. I had both pumps here and the bolt pattern was dead on. Im make sure when I get home just to be 100% on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

EL_3grab said:


> I'll be doing that
> 
> 1.8T parts
> 
> ...


Actually you would use our 1.8t pan if your running a 1.8t pump. The big difference is the size restricton of the baffling due to the shafts.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Actually you would use our 1.8t pan if your running a 1.8t pump. The big difference is the size restricton of the baffling due to the shafts.


:thumbup:

Part# for the sproket *06A 105 209 B*



[email protected] Concepts said:


> The 1.8 and 2.0 FSI cranks use different oil pump sprocket gears. You will need to press your existing 06A from your existing crank, and press it onto the 2.0li crank (19 tooth vs 21 tooth).


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Actually this is Isaac


:heart:

yo i may need a set of those I beams you showed me.

so i have the crank gear that goes onto the FSI crank. what else do i need? do i need the 1.8T oil pan?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> :heart:
> 
> yo i may need a set of those I beams you showed me.
> 
> so i have the crank gear that goes onto the FSI crank. what else do i need? do i need the 1.8T oil pan?


Lmk if you want more pics. I have some on our fb page along with my personal page. I just did a customers build using them and its running great.

Ill comprise a full list with pns when I upload the pump pics. You can use the fsi pan, its within in a half inch from the bottom of the pickup. I also visually confirmed that the pump sprocket is dead on along with the bolt holes of the pumps. I see no spacer needed from where I stand. Ill post pics in a few.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok part numbers for a bpy balance shaft oil pump to a standard 1.8t pump.

1-06a cam sprocket- 06a 105 209 b
1-1.8t oil pump- 06a 115 105 b
3-oil pump bolts- n 907 040 01
1-pickup tube- 06a 115 251
2-pickup bolts- n 909 450 01
1-pickup seal- n 028 222 2
1-chain- 06a 115 125
1-tensioner- 06a 115 130


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some pictures.


















Heres a bonus


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, that looks awesome! cant wait. i have to start working on searching for the parts.



what block is that?:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> wow, that looks awesome! cant wait. i have to start working on searching for the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> what block is that?:sly:


Its an o6a but its almost identical to the bpy. The only differences are the bore size(which doesn't matter), oil filter housing(which we have an adaptor plate for, that let's you use the 1.8t oil filter housing on a bpy), and the main caps.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Its an o6a but its almost identical to the bpy. The only differences are the bore size(which doesn't matter), oil filter housing(which we have an adaptor plate for, that let's you use the 1.8t oil filter housing on a bpy), and the main caps.


How does the BPY respond to running without the balance shafts in terms of vibration? I would imagine its not a big deal as long as internals are more or less balanced.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ok part numbers for a bpy balance shaft oil pump to a standard 1.8t pump.
> 
> 1-06a cam sprocket- 06a 105 209 b
> 1-1.8t oil pump- 06a 115 105 b
> ...



any other modifications required ?

thx


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

bostonaudi1 said:


> How does the BPY respond to running without the balance shafts in terms of vibration? I would imagine its not a big deal as long as internals are more or less balanced.


x2


ghita.silviu said:


> any other modifications required ?
> 
> thx


x2

anybody have any hard evidence as to gains from this?

and I assume the crank has to come out to swap sprockets right?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ill comprise a full list with pns.





[email protected] said:


> Ok part numbers for a bpy balance shaft oil pump to a standard 1.8t pump.
> 
> 1-06a cam sprocket- 06a 105 209 b
> 1-1.8t oil pump- 06a 115 105 b
> ...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

bostonaudi1 said:


> How does the BPY respond to running without the balance shafts in terms of vibration? I would imagine its not a big deal as long as internals are more or less balanced.


well my car is going to have serious vibes. i will be running solid billet aluminum inserts.

im sure the vibes increase with the deletion. ever been in a 1.8T with mounts?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

loudgli said:


> anybody have any hard evidence as to gains from this?
> *less airation of oil and a few pounds less of rotation mass*
> 
> and I assume the crank has to come out to swap sprockets right?
> *def.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> well my car is going to have serious vibes. i will be running solid billet aluminum inserts.
> 
> im sure the vibes increase with the deletion. ever been in a 1.8T with mounts?


If it is to rough the knock sensors will pick it up and it will hurt performance. Make sure your tuner will be willing to work with you if problems come up with knock.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If it is to rough the knock sensors will pick it up and it will hurt performance. Make sure your tuner will be willing to work with you if problems come up with knock.


Excellent point. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bostonaudi1 said:


> How does the BPY respond to running without the balance shafts in terms of vibration? I would imagine its not a big deal as long as internals are more or less balanced.


Correct
Isaac's motor will be the 3rd one we have done now and so far the results are amazing.You lose:


huge BPY oil pump that takes up most of the oil capacity in the oil pan
plastic oil filter housing


The only issue is lets say you make a switch from 06F to 06A , you will need to run a 1.8T oil filter housing so you can get an oil supply channel for the turbocharger. (06F is on the rear of the block). If you need a kit we can put together one for you.:thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Correct
> Isaac's motor will be the 3rd one we have done now and so far the results are amazing.You lose:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm ... these are required to run the 18T oil pump on the FSI block?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Hmmmmm ... these are required to run the 18T oil pump on the FSI block?


if you want to stay with the 06F block then i will need to send you a template to drill the M7 hole for the oil pump chain tensioner as well as the M7 drill bit + tap.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

I don't have my pics handy but the 1.8t oil pump does not bolt directly into the 06F block like shown here on the 06A block.

Also I do not recall having to drill and tap for the chain tensioner, however its been about 4 years since I did mine and I could just be forgetting that part.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have my pics handy but the 1.8t oil pump does not bolt directly into the 06F block like shown here on the 06A block.
> 
> Also I do not recall having to drill and tap for the chain tensioner, however its been about 4 years since I did mine and I could just be forgetting that part.


I could pull my pump and and throw it on the 06f and take pictures to show. But from my quick mockup the bolts line up perfect and the sprocket is dead on. 

I did not check the 06f to see if it had the tensioner hole oops. 
Anyway that tensioner isnt rocket science. its just a little spring on a guide.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> if you want to stay with the 06F block then i will need to send you a template to drill the M7 hole for the oil pump chain tensioner as well as the M7 drill bit + tap.:thumbup:


 emailed you. 



[email protected] said:


> I don't have my pics handy but the 1.8t oil pump does not bolt directly into the 06F block like shown here on the 06A block.
> 
> Also I do not recall having to drill and tap for the chain tensioner, however its been about 4 years since I did mine and I could just be forgetting that part.


 that's because you ran shims to space out the pump to get the chain taught. 


On a side note another three letter company will be producing a small batch of FSI oil pumps that have had the balance shafts deleted. They intend to have a rebuild program kind of like the APR HPFP program. I am leaning a bit towards this route since their set up does not require machining of any sorts. However, I just email Issam to see how difficult it is to get that tensioner hooked up to the FSI block. I will keep everyone posted as more develops.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> that's because you ran shims to space out the pump to get the chain taught.



Where did that information even remotely come from? I mean seriously I want to see where that came from.










The hole circled is where the 1.8t pump needs to bolt it isn't tapped for an oil pump and from what I recall actually already larger in diameter than the bolts used for the oil pumps so you would have to drill out the pump, possibly drill the block to proper size, and then tap it.

Point is it is NOT a direct bolt on, it can and does fit but you don't just slap it in. But what do I know I only _actually_ did it 4 years ago..


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> On a side note another three letter company will be producing a small batch of FSI oil pumps that have had the balance shafts deleted. They intend to have a rebuild program kind of like the APR HPFP program. I am leaning a bit towards this route since their set up does not require machining of any sorts. However, I just email Issam to see how difficult it is to get that tensioner hooked up to the FSI block. I will keep everyone posted as more develops.



Removing the 2.0t oil pump/balance shaft assembly has other benefits like increasing the sump volume by 2qts which keeps oil temps lower, oil lasts longer, less likely to break down with fuel contamination. Just deleting the shafts has its benefits but also removing the entire assembly has them as well.

Also as I said there is nothing to do in order to get the tensioner on you just bolt it in place. I don't have any clear pics of the hole that would be enough to prove to you it is there but I just checked and I can tell it is there.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Where did that information even remotely come from? I mean seriously I want to see where that came from. *I could've sworn I read it in your build thread. I'll peruse through your thread. *
> 
> The hole circled is where the 1.8t pump needs to bolt it isn't tapped for an oil pump and from what I recall actually already larger in diameter than the bolts used for the oil pumps so you would have to drill out the pump, possibly drill the block to proper size, and then tap it. *Very interesting*





[email protected] said:


> Removing the 2.0t oil pump/balance shaft assembly has other benefits like increasing the sump volume by 2qts which keeps oil temps lower, oil lasts longer, less likely to break down with fuel contamination. Just deleting the shafts has its benefits but also removing the entire assembly has them as well.
> 
> Also as I said there is nothing to do in order to get the tensioner on you just bolt it in place. I don't have any clear pics of the hole that would be enough to prove to you it is there but I just checked and I can tell it is there.


Two extra quarts would be awesome.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

some very good info in here,

when u find what you need, beside the parts to install the 1.8 pump on the 2.0 tfsi block, please post.


thx


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The hole circled is where the 1.8t pump needs to bolt it isn't tapped for an oil pump and from what I recall actually already larger in diameter than the bolts used for the oil pumps so you would have to drill out the pump, possibly drill the block to proper size, and then tap it.


Chris ,
we supply a kit that allows you to insert an M8 helicoil. Yes this is not a bolt on upgrade by any means and should not be attempted by an amateur but sourcing an M7 Tap is the hardest part. We managed to find them and supply them with our kits.
Just want to make that clear. Thanks for the image :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Issam,

Glad I could once again assist you in correcting your unresearched products.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Issam,
> 
> Glad I could once again assist you in correcting your unresearched products.


Sorry? 
How did you deduce that from CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi's post that our products are unresearched? 
Have you ordered a kit from us Chris and found it to be missing components? 
As far as I am aware of , all of our kits came with every drill bit , every tap and every bolt you will need so please give me the invoice # of your order and I will do some internal research.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Sorry?
> How did you deduce that from CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi's post that our products are unresearched?
> Have you ordered a kit from us Chris and found it to be missing components?
> As far as I am aware of , all of our kits came with every drill bit , every tap and every bolt you will need so please give me the invoice # of your order and I will do some internal research.


This thread has great info, please keep it civil.

I'm interested in this, my BPY motor gets a lot of track time. Does anyone have an idea how susceptible the balance shaft setup is to failing? How does it actually fail? I know APR has posted they used to run their older Mk5 race cars with BPY motors with the shafts deleted as well.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Sorry?
> How did you deduce that from CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi's post that our products are unresearched?
> Have you ordered a kit from us Chris and found it to be missing components?
> As far as I am aware of , all of our kits came with every drill bit , every tap and every bolt you will need so please give me the invoice # of your order and I will do some internal research.



Quite simple really, your company was stating it was a direct bolt on nothing to do just slap it in. I pointed out it wasn't, provided proof and now all of a sudden this isn't just a bolt on it requires drilling and tapping the block, inserting a heli coil and apparently now isn't for everyone. It was also stated that you need to drill and tap to add the chain tensioner. I have two engines here both ready for the tensioner from the factory, one has been running it for 40K miles. 

This is not the first and it wont be the last time that you post (not as an advertiser mind you) talking about products claiming such and such is required to work or it fits XYX applications and it only fits X. My personal favorite was one of the last times this came up when I mentioned taking out the pump balance shaft/pump and swapping it adds 2qts of volume and you were arguing that no it doesn't it the oil would be halfway up the block all the while plugging away for your new oil pan (again not under an advertising account). Once you finally realized you didn't even understand how a displacement of liquids worked or how to read a dipstick you vanished and so did the thread.

You are very smart, you come up with some cool stuff and bring many things to market other people won't touch. Unfortunately many of those things are untested and assembled based on information you gathered from other people so they are incomplete. I did this years before you, someone probably did it years before me, you need to suck it up and admit that you actually learn many things from other people. Your insistence on taking credit for every nut and bolt you sell only to be proven you don't really understand it is what constantly brings you down.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Quite simple really, your company was stating it was a direct bolt on nothing to do just slap it in. I pointed out it wasn't, provided proof and now all of a sudden this isn't just a bolt on it requires drilling and tapping the block, inserting a heli coil and apparently now isn't for everyone. It was also stated that you need to drill and tap to add the chain tensioner. I have two engines here both ready for the tensioner from the factory, one has been running it for 40K miles.
> 
> This is not the first and it wont be the last time that you post (not as an advertiser mind you) talking about products claiming such and such is required to work or it fits XYX applications and it only fits X. My personal favorite was one of the last times this came up when I mentioned taking out the pump balance shaft/pump and swapping it adds 2qts of volume and you were arguing that no it doesn't it the oil would be halfway up the block all the while plugging away for your new oil pan (again not under an advertising account). Once you finally realized you didn't even understand how a displacement of liquids worked or how to read a dipstick you vanished and so did the thread.
> 
> You are very smart, you come up with some cool stuff and bring many things to market other people won't touch. Unfortunately many of those things are untested and assembled based on information you gathered from other people so they are incomplete. I did this years before you, someone probably did it years before me, you need to suck it up and admit that you actually learn many things from other people. Your insistence on taking credit for every nut and bolt you sell only to be provin you don't really understand it is what constantly brings you down.





[email protected] said:


> I also visually confirmed that the pump sprocket is dead on along with the bolt holes of the pumps. I see no spacer needed from where I stand. Ill post pics in a few.


Where did i say it was "it was a direct bolt on nothing to do just slap it in"? Im not Sam so dont bring what i said into this. I was helping out a friend who need some info i could obtain. As this thread progressed, you can see i was personally verifying info i was told. I never once said it didnt require tapping because frankly i didnt notice it. Like seriously, we have a very complex motor here and have to deal with 130 bar fuel pressures with no real solutions in site, tapping a hole is the least of our problems. You didnt even care to post pictures or part numbers when you did it so why be so critical of our info? You had this proprietary info years ago and didn't feel like sharing with the community like we just did. Who are you to say **** to us.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris,
I have come to realise that this back and forth banter between yourself and anyone is non productive for INA Engineering Inc. & its employee's. 
One area we are known for and constantly excel in is Volkswagen Auto group engine internal knowledge and our history here shows it. We have successfully developed alot of products for this platform and will continue to do so. As our posts in this thread state , we are the ones providing part #'s , telling people what they need to do and so on and so forth. No one here is looking for an argument so please just relax a little.



[email protected] said:


> It was also stated that you need to drill and tap to add the chain tensioner. I have two engines here both ready for the tensioner from the factory, one has been running it for 40K miles.


That may be the case for you but every BPY/BMP I ever came across required an M7 drill and tap for the oil pump chain tensioner.

06F BPY Engine Block on the left . AWP 06A Engine Block on the right. Notice there is no M7 threaded hole for the oil pump chain tensioner.




















[email protected] said:


> This is not the first and it wont be the last time that you post (not as an advertiser mind you) talking about products claiming such and such is required to work or it fits XYX applications and it only fits X.


Me posting as Issam Abed" is of no concern of yours. Been through this many times with you.
You are an employee of Revo Teknik USA. Not of APR , INA Engineering or Vortex Media Group so please stop feeling the need to police everyone the way you wish.


[email protected] said:


> My personal favorite was one of the last times this came up when I mentioned taking out the pump balance shaft/pump and swapping it adds 2qts of volume and you were arguing that no it doesn't it the oil would be halfway up the block all the while plugging away for your new oil pan (again not under an advertising account). Once you finally realized you didn't even understand how a displacement of liquids worked or how to read a dipstick you vanished and so did the thread.


Chris,
That is incorrect. The argument was based around our baffled oil pan + 1.8T oil pump conversion. If you strongly believe removing 2 balance shafts which have an approx volume of under a quart equates adding an additional 2 quarts of oil into your engine then again just like last time you are incorrect. The debate was comparing the 1.8T to 2.0T motor. We proved you wrong and yet somehow you still think you are right. 

....visual aid to help.










[email protected] said:


> You are very smart, you come up with some cool stuff and bring many things to market other people won't touch. .


Thank you for that comment. Means alot coming from you.:thumbup:

Have a Great weekend everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

INA said:


> Me posting as Issam Abed" is of no concern of yours. Been through this many times with you.
> You are an employee of Revo Teknik USA. Not of APR , INA Engineering or Vortex Media Group so please stop feeling the need to police everyone the way you wish.



Actually it is a concern for peole here because right in this thread you and your lacky keep switching between private and advertising accounts. Your company is the only one here allowed to do this. I am not allowed a private name, APR employees are not allowed private names. For some reason for years now you have been allowed to post under two usernames in the same thread selling your untested relabeled crap. 

Your first posts on this forum were here hocking standalones you SWORE up and down worked WITH drive by wire, you hadn't seen a drive by wire car at that point nor had you even seen, or installed the standalone systems you were promoting. Every few months you put your name on someones product and start selling it as your own and know nothing about it. When you posted the mk5 motor mounts up here you said they fit every engine. I knew they didn't and posted very politely that they didn't so people should double check before order them. You proceeded to call here several times in a row screaming F you into the phone and hanging up. 


You still are apparently too dense to figure out the displacement change of removing the balance shafts. You didn't prove me wrong you went crying into the night and had your thread deleted. if you actually ever dealt with one of those balance shafts assembly you would very well understand it displaces about 2qts allowing you to add 2 qts more to the oil pan. At the time you hadn't even removed one to know I actually have. I can run over 7qts of oil and the level is still at the halfway mark on the hashes on my dipstick which means it is not filling up half my block like you tried to show a picture of. Actually research and do your own work you'll figure this out. 

I take back my comment by the way, you clearly are seriously lacking in any real brain capacity as demonstrated here with the continued insistence that the oil pump doesn't display any oil in the stock sump. 

Actually work on some of the stuff you are selling sometimes it will help to understand it better.


CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi,

I don't care if you listen to my advice in regards to things I have actually done or not, but history here as shown that Issam sells stuff he doesn't understand, becareful.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> Where did i say it was "it was a direct bolt on nothing to do just slap it in"? Im not Sam so dont bring what i said into this. I was helping out a friend who need some info i could obtain. As this thread progressed, you can see i was personally verifying info i was told. I never once said it didnt require tapping because frankly i didnt notice it. Like seriously, we have a very complex motor here and have to deal with 130 bar fuel pressures with no real solutions in site, tapping a hole is the least of our problems. You didnt even care to post pictures or part numbers when you did it so why be so critical of our info? You had this proprietary info years ago and didn't feel like sharing with the community like we just did. Who are you to say **** to us.





yourusernameoftheday said:


> I could pull my pump and and throw it on the 06f and take pictures to show. But from my quick mockup the *bolts line up perfect* and the sprocket is dead on.


The bolts line up perfect? Had you ever actually mocked it up you would realize that there was no place to bolt it in. 

You don't have a very complex motor here, you don't even own one the last I recall you constnatly post in this forum discussing your 1.8t that happens to be a 2.0 and it confuses people constantly when they have to ask you what you are talking about. 

I didn't share, are you that dense? I posted it up in my thread YEARS AGO, it may have been in my therad that VMG deleted becuase you only are allowed to have a private and commercial username and several of my build threds were deleted beacuse I wasn't allowed to discuss my personal build under a personal user account i had to post it under this one.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You don't have a very complex motor here, you don't even own one the last I recall you constantly post in this forum discussing your 1.8t that happens to be a 2.0 and it confuses people constantly when they have to ask you what you are talking about.


You really are an idiot. I do not have a 1.8t nor a 2.0t. You would know this if you had a facebook account. But i guess to have a facebook account you need to have friends which obv you dont have because you dont know how to talk to people. Keep guessing about me because you dont know me. You have constantly argued about the past but your past is way more embarrassing then Sams. Im not like you so im not going to make this personal but stick to facts and not inaccurate guesses. 

If a bpy isnt complex then why does your company not even have a real big turbo tune? Hell your own gt35 car cant brake 450. You consider yourself the engine master but you have repeatedly posted about all the times you messed up and blew motors. You recently said you FORGOT to tighten the oil pump and destroyed your motor. You also said you were dumb enough to hydro your motor on a road trip. Whos the idiot?


[email protected] said:


> I ran into no issues with the oil pump at all other than the one time I forgot to torque the bolt that holds the gear to the pump on and it came off at Roebling.. oops that was expensive
> 
> Since then I put about 20K+ on it with the engine I built after that using the same pump and properly torqued bolt this time no issues at all. Not that I am glad I lost that engine to hydrolocking but I hated the pistons I had so had been wanting to build a new motor anyway. Not that this is how I wanted to go about it but oh well.





[email protected] said:


> I didn't share, are you that dense? I posted it up in my thread YEARS AGO, it may have been in my thread that VMG deleted because you only are allowed to have a private and commercial username and several of my build threads were deleted because I wasn't allowed to discuss my personal build under a personal user account i had to post it under this one.


Actually you never did post them and your build thread is still up. You clearly stated you had issues and never let the community know how to do it. Dont you have anything better to do then complain about what screen names we post under? Everybody knows the Issam Abed sn posts all tests and data and also deals with correcting people like you. The INA sns posts regarding our products. Seems like you suffer from the small penis syndrome and feel the need to let out your frustration on us.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> You really are an idiot. I do not have a 1.8t nor a 2.0t. You would know this if you had a facebook account.


Wow, you are right my lack of having a facebook account is the key to all of this...

I was unaware this was required to work on cars, can I get one from the snap-on guy when he comes around next?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi,
> 
> I don't care if you listen to my advice in regards to things I have actually done or not, but history here as shown that Issam sells stuff he doesn't understand, becareful.


I greatly appreciate all input from all parties. My machine shop and I may have come to an amicable solution to deleting the balance shafts.

I have a spare 1.8T oil pump conversion kit for sale if anyone is interested. I was planning on doing this to my GFs car, but seeing that it needs machining I decided not to do it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Your first posts on this forum were here hocking standalones you SWORE up and down worked WITH drive by wire, you hadn't seen a drive by wire car at that point nor had you even seen, or installed the standalone systems you were promoting.


Yet somehow we are the global authority on DBW throttle bodies. piggy backing stock ECU + 034 standalone , DBW was functional but thanks for playing considering you never owned or installed a system meanwhile we have done 100's...
Anything else you want to bring up from 6+ years ago Chris? If you want to talk about selling stuff you dont understand , a simple search in vwvortex archives will reveal your old days as PD Performance where you sold numerous timing belt kits that failed. Please do not throw stones if you live in a glass house.



[email protected] said:


> I can run over 7qts of oil and the level is still at the halfway mark on the hashes on my dipstick which means it is not filling up half my block like you tried to show a picture of. Actually research and do your own work you'll figure this out.


:banghead:
How you think you are right with this baffles me and anyone reading this.
Stock 1.8T with a smaller oil pump can only run 5 quarts(5 QUARTS) but YOU with a LARGER oil pump volume with balance shafts deleted can run 7 quarts? Again WRONG! 
We allready researched this and proved you wrong...twice. 



[email protected] said:


> I don't care if you listen to my advice in regards to things I have actually done or not, but history here as shown that Issam sells stuff he doesn't understand, becareful.


:thumbdown:
I have the utmost respect for Revo Technik, especially the guys in the UK but this comment from you speaking on behalf of Rebotechnik USA is piss poor. You have never purchased anything from us and you have constantly been proven wrong time and time again. 

I think it is time VWVortex revisit the idea of removing you formally as an advertiser or at least a representative of Revo on here. Your professionalism is disgusting to say the least.

Anyone reading this thread KNOWS who is talking from there behind and who isnt. Consider yourself ignored.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

INA said:


> Your professionalism is disgusting to say the least.



Says the guy who keeps changing screennames in the same thread...

Why would I buy something from you when I can buy 99% of the things you sell directly from the people who actually created it?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

INA said:


> Y
> How you think you are right with this baffles me and anyone reading this.
> Stock 1.8T with a smaller oil pump can only run 5 quarts(5 QUARTS) but YOU with a LARGER oil pump volume with balance shafts deleted can run 7 quarts? Again WRONG!
> We allready researched this and proved you wrong...twice.



The thread in question was NOT about a 1.8t. It was about a 2.0t in the 2.0t forum and the dicussion of running the 1.8t oil pump was the only thing that came up remotely related to that engine. 

Since you still can't figure this out almost a year later lets make this simple because now you can't even keep things straight.

The discussion was using an oil pan with a kick out I believe to increase volume ON THE *2.0T!
*
The topic of removing the balance shafts came up and also the topic of removing the entire *2.0t* pump and balance shafts in favor of the 1.8t pump. 

I mentioned that in a STOCK oil sump on the *2.0t *simply removing the factory pump with balance shafts which displace over 2qts of volume in the sump with the 1.8t pump which displaces less than half a court that you can gain 2qts of volume simply by running the 1.8t pump.

Why is this so hard to understand?

You proceeded to reply with pictures stating that if i did what i claimed (which I had been running for 10s of thousands of miles) that the oil level when off would be halfway up the engine block completely engulfing the crank in oil. 

Since you had not actually done what I was describing you could not and still cannot apparently grasp this concept.

Despite explaining to you that this was not the case and that where previously with the stock *2.0t* oil pump assembly I could use roughly 5qts of oil to reach halfway up the hash marks with the newly installed 1.8t pump i was able to put in roughly 7 qts to reach the EXACT SAME PLACE on the dispstick. Again what is so basic and comes down to just requiring only knowledge of something as simple as an oil change you could not grasp at all. That the fact that the upper oil level and indicating mark on the dipstick showed that I gained 2qts useable capacity in the stock *2.0t* sump backs up exactly everything I have said. 


Anyone who has spent even 10 seconds looking at the *2.0t* oil pump bolted in place can see what I am talking about. This basic stuff they teach in elementary school science classes about displacement.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a balance shaft delete kit please send me an email : [email protected]

I would be more than happy to answer your questions.
Thank You


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Bringing this back from the dead. 

I'd like to get a count of how many people would be interested in purchasing the APR
balance shaft deleted FSI oil pump. 

Please post in this thread. I'd like to see if we can approach APR with some numbers to get them started on cranking out pumps.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i'll buy one if I do not have to drill and tap the block.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

The APR unit is 100% bolt on, no drilling and tapping required.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm 100% then, id buy one.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont think APR would be interested in doing this considering they are more focused on the TSI motor. 
if you guys are interested , we have 6 oil pumps here that the service could be performed on 
send an email to [email protected]


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

after the modifications, are the pumps still as reliable as stock?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't see why they wouldn't. We'd be removing the components prone to failure.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

All parties interested in an exchange program for an oil pump balance shaft deletion program please contact me via PM or email me at [email protected].


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

mrbikle said:


> after the modifications, are the pumps still as reliable as stock?


it would be more reliable then stock, you are removing the parts that fail on the stock pump.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Can you provide a rough estimate on the cost? Nothing solid; just a rough ballpark. :thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

So here's the deal with the INA oil pump program. 

It's an initial $900 USD, once INA receives the buyers stock oil pump they will refund $500 USD. 

So basically $400 USD shipped. The purchaser will have to cover shipping the core back in order to get the $500 USD refund. 

Anyone that is interested in purchasing one should email INA directly at [email protected]


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Not a bad deal to be honest. And this is a straight bolt on delete kit right? No drilling or anything stupid?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

100% bolt on. Already paid for mine and it's in transit. I'll post pics ASAP.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

please do. I am super interested


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

pretty ****ty, I am jsut going to cut the gear off and installa fluid damnpener.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an aluminum agency power crank pulley already.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

how are your sensors going to hold up with all that vibration though? Dont you need to have a damnpening source somewhere?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I didn't have any vibe issues when I had it on the 3071R.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yea but you have solid mounts now, right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> 100% bolt on. Already paid for mine and it's in transit. I'll post pics ASAP.


Took some high res shots for you.:thumbup:


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't put nothing in the third hole. I try with a longer screw but don't have treads in the block so I only put 2 of them...









What need to put it?


My Seat Fr 2009 engine already has the hole for the chain tensioner of 1.8T from factory...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CLestat said:


> I don't put nothing in the third hole. I try with a longer screw but don't have treads in the block so I only put 2 of them...
> What need to put it?


You need to thread and chase that hole for an M7 thread.


CLestat said:


> My Seat Fr 2009 engine already has the hole for the chain tensioner of 1.8T from factory...


Interesting. Do you have the engine code?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

INA said:


> You need to thread and chase that hole for an M7 thread.
> 
> Interesting. Do you have the engine code?


Ho ****, my engine is mount in the car now...

Is a BWA engine.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

INA said:


> Took some high res shots for you.:thumbup:




where are the shots?


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

Anyone run into oil pressure issues? I have problems with the 1.8t oil filter housing getting proper oil pressure.


----------



## ericpaulyoung (Nov 30, 2011)

*Oil pressure issues after 1.8t conversion*

Yes, a couple of us guys over in Audizine are having issues after converting from to the 06A system on our 2.0 FSI motors. However, the conversions were done as part of a larger build, so it is not known if the issue is the 06A systems or some other item. 

Specifically, when I accelerate, then lift off the throttle to a partial throttle condition to cruse, the engine gives a strange tapping sound from the cam tensioner area of the motor. I didn't have an oil gauge, so I don't know if this was do to low oil pressure in the tensioner or the cam adjuster. However, I have a friend that did the exact same conversion on his 2.0FSI, and he has the same sound when he is under the same conditions and he has an oil gauge and is seeing low oil pressure when this happens. 

I have since installed an oil gauge but the car is down right now for some head work and a 4:1 diff upgrade, so I haven't tested it out yet. I am trying to shim the oil return on the 1.8t oil housing to see if I can up my pressure. Specifically I have installed a 4.5 mm shim to increase the preload on the oil return spring in the oil housing. 

Eric


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

bump for answer to this^


----------



## mpax (May 16, 2001)

I broke the gear out of mine to delete the balance shafts still running the stock assy since they were locked up havent had any issues so far.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm running INA's balance shafted deleted 06F oil pump.


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I'm running INA's balance shafted deleted 06F oil pump.


Any more info? Meaning the balance shaft housing without the actual shafts? What about the oil filter housing? Stock or 1.8t? Any special modifications


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I'm running INA's balance shafted deleted 06F oil pump.


 Anything?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

cormar said:


> Any more info? Meaning the balance shaft housing without the actual shafts? What about the oil filter housing? Stock or 1.8t? Any special modifications


 The balance shafts are deleted. The oil pump is left intact and the oil filter housing remains as 06F.


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

INA said:


> The balance shafts are deleted. The oil pump is left intact and the oil filter housing remains as 06F.


 What's the cost of having the BS deleted out of the 06f balance shaft housing? 

I'm running the 1.8t pump, but I am starting to become partial to the idea of reinstalling the housing and having the BS removed.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

Why do you want to come back to the tfsi oil pump? 

do you also have the 1.8 oil filter housing install ? 



cormar said:


> What's the cost of having the BS deleted out of the 06f balance shaft housing?
> 
> I'm running the 1.8t pump, but I am starting to become partial to the idea of reinstalling the housing and having the BS removed.


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

Other than the 06f engine is the worst piece of crap that Vw-Audi has ever made, anyone has anymore insights on this conversion ? I read the whole thread and can't figure out 100% why i need a 1.8T oil filter flange if i do the 1.8T oïl pump conversion. Because i need the older style oil filter to match the oïl pressure ?

If I had one of those nightmares registered to my name under my hands, I'd fix it for as cheap as I could and I'd get rid of it. But since I'm a repair shop, I make money fixing them :laugh:

So I would like to do a 1.8T conversion and it is not clear what needs to be done exactly other than changing the sprocket on the crankshaft. 

1.Does the pump bolts on to the block or I need to adapt it somehow ?

2.Why do I need to change the oil filter flange to the one of the 1.8T ?

thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## rfaass (Aug 13, 2009)

Armagon said:


> Other than the 06f engine is the worst piece of crap that Vw-Audi has ever made, anyone has anymore insights on this conversion ? I read the whole thread and can't figure out 100% why i need a 1.8T oil filter flange if i do the 1.8T oïl pump conversion. Because i need the older style oil filter to match the oïl pressure ?
> 
> If I had one of those nightmares registered to my name under my hands, I'd fix it for as cheap as I could and I'd get rid of it. But since I'm a repair shop, I make money fixing them :laugh:
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that the oil pressure is regulated in the oil pump/balance shaft housing, while the 1.8T is regulated in the oil filter housing set-up...  So, it seems not to be too easy to do it right...

I am working on same and doing the research at the moment, my FSI is apart at the moment, I had a lack of oil pressure but the oil pump looks great, so I did not find the cause yet...


----------



## rfaass (Aug 13, 2009)

*oilo pressure valves in BPY*

According to Bentley there is a 12bar oil pressure relief in the balance shaft oil pump set-up and a 4 bar relief in the oil filter housing set-up...


----------



## mpax (May 16, 2001)

Mine's still going 150K miles later, just broke the gear out of the stock unit, it was locked up and caused the bolt to break off the gear when I bought the car.


----------



## passenger59 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Photobucket İssue*

I want to see photos in this forum. When I want to go website it want 399$ for per year..
Is there any way for to see photos


----------

